# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 383 : l’avis c’est comme une boîte de chocs, oh la

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 383.

----------


## Sixfeet5512

Ca c'est une couv qui a de la gueule !

----------


## znokiss

Carrément !

----------


## Zodex

'Tain les titres, y'a un sacré niveau sur la couv' !  ::lol::

----------


## Flad

_Quand Pesquet quête en l'air._

----------


## Maria Kalash

J'en ai toujours les larmes aux yeux.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ok c'est bon j'avais un doute avec le départ de Pipo, mais le flambeau a été repris de fort belle manière  ::lol::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

News sur Killer7 : Sudo51 ? Sudoku ichi peut être ?  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme1023

Habituellement quand je vois un jeu que j'ai aimé "mal noté" je ferme ma gueule et me dis juste que j'ai des gouts de chiottes.
Mais pour State Of Decay 2, je suis désolé Mr. Lusth, malgré le profond respect que je vous dois pour nos partie sur Planetside 2 jadis, et le fait que vous faites partie de la sacro-sainte communauté des motards (les vrais, ceux qui roulent avec deux roues) je trouve le test extremement dur.

Et je pense qu'une partie est dû au fait que le jeu a été testé comme un jeu vendu plein pot, alors qu'en fait, ça reste un jeu, comme le premier, vendu pas cher et qui paie pas de mine.

State Of Decay 2 est vendu à 30€ sur le Microsoft Store - une version pour l'avoir sur PC et Xbox One - et non 50€ comme indiqué sur le papier (50€ c'est l'édition ultime)

Pour un jeu à 30€, je trouve qu'il apporte beaucoup plus que ce qui est dit. Mais j'ai eu la chance, je pense, de faire le jeu sur la meilleure des trois cartes (sur les 3 cartes de jeux, 2 sont extrêmement moche, sans intérêt, et vraiment ignoble, alors que la troisième semble la plus travaillée, des détails par-ci par-là, comme découvrir trois tombe, dont une toute petite avec une peluche dessus, pas loin d'un terrain de jeu avec un château de princesse) - Il s'agit de la carte de "la vallée" (les autres, sont dégueulasse, vraiment), si tu as fait ton test que sur une des trois cartes, et que ce n'est pas la vallée (d'après ton screenshot, ça ne l'est pas) alors je peux comprendre que t'ai pas eu un bon moment.


Pour tout ce qui concerne la collecte de ressource, l'astuce est souvent de prendre un avant poste et de fouiller tout ce qu'il y a autour, cela permettant de faire le vide des régions relativement facilement, avec comme seul "blocage" les sacs de ressources (et là, le 4x4 est pratique)

Les 4 scénarios du jeu sont sympatrique et change (Le constructeur, qui cherche à établir la meilleure base, le Shérif, qui essaie de protéger son campement et les campements de tout le monde aux alentours, le Commerçant qui a comme rôle de faire du commerce, et le Chef de Guerre qui est un psychopathe qui veut prendre le contrôle de toute la carte et tue tous les autres survivants présent sur la carte), chaque nouvelles partie (j'ai fais 3 parties) offre toujours de nouvelles quêtes (je n'ai jamais fais 2 fois une quête identique lié à ma communauté. Même en reprenant un personnage, il va avoir une quête différente de la partie précédente) - d'ailleurs, il n'y a aucun mot sur la fin de partie (une fois la mission d'héritage terminé, la partie est fini, la communautés dissoute, et il faut en recréer une, avec 3 personnages de la communautés précédente - tous les survivants sont enregistré, avec leurs sacs et leurs inventaires, mais on perd tout le reste - qui offre des bonus pas mal violent pour la seconde partie.

J'ai presque 48h de jeu, principalement en multijoueur (en duo), j'ai encore cru mourir hier avec un de mes plus vieux personnages.

Pour un jeu vendu 30 balles, avec divers patchs depuis ton test, j'imagine, il est loin d'être aussi horrible que ce que j'ai ressentie dans le test.

5 est une note moyenne, certes, mais finir de dire que le jeu mérite une bonne promo, alors qu'il est déjà 20 balles moins cher que ce qui est noté sur le magasine, c'est un peu violent  :Emo: 


Signé : Catz, un mec qui a jouer 55h à Duke Nukem Forever.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Putain, si j'avais su que t'allais le défendre comme ça, je lui aurais mis un 4/10.
Bref, comme d'hab on ne fait pas dans le prêt à penser et si t'as réussi à t'amuser malgré tout, tant mieux. Moi ça m'a fait la même chose avec Soldner.  ::ninja::

----------


## DarkSquirrel

C'est un scandale je n'ai pas eu mon mini plan du métro parisien 
J'espère que la prochaine fois il y aura celui de Nantes en compensation  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> C'est un scandale je n'ai pas eu mon mini plan du métro parisien


Ben si, il est sur la couv', regarde mieux!

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Putain, si j'avais su que t'allais le défendre comme ça, je lui aurais mis un 4/10.
> Bref, comme d'hab on ne fait pas dans le prêt à penser et si t'as réussi à t'amuser malgré tout, tant mieux. Moi ça m'a fait la même chose avec Soldner.


En fait le débat ensuite était plus pour moi.
Ce que je reproche surtout c'est la coquille du 50€ pour un jeu vendu 30  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ça ce sera corrigé.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Après, en toute objectivité, il méritait un 5 ou un 6, mais pas non plus le titre jeu de l'année.
Et le fait qu'il manque le concept du "le jeu vie quand on l'éteint" rend ça moins intéressant.

----------


## Shurin

> Ça ce sera corrigé.


Le nouvel exemplaire sera expédié quand?

Sinon bravo pour la couv, un sacré niveau de jeu de mot pourris pour clôturer la bi-mensualité!

----------


## DarkSquirrel

> Ben si, il est sur la couv', regarde mieux!


Mon voisin jaloux me l'avait piqué

----------


## Jaycie

On était pas au courant que Kahn passait rédac chef dis donc  ::trollface::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Signé : Catz, un mec qui a jouer 55h à Duke Nukem Forever.


Comment veux-tu qu'on te prenne au sérieux, aussi ?  ::ninja:: 



Sinon j'ai eu une petite frayeur en lisant l'A Venir d'Exodus: une demi-douzaine de maps seulement ?
Si Izual passe par là peut-il donner plus d'infos sur la taille de celles-ci ? Elles sont vraiment ouvertes façon Stalker et pas à moitié couloirisé comme le marais de Last Light ? Y'a du potentiel pour passer un certain nombre d'heures sur chacune ? Bref le jeu ne va pas se terminer en 12H hein ? C'est le seul truc qui se rapproche d'un Stalker 2 alors flûte  :Emo:

----------


## Izual

Ben oui c'est ce que je raconte dans le papier, il y en a pour plusieurs heures dans chacune. Enfin, c'est la promesse du studio. Je n'ai pu jouer qu'à la première, qui était très ouverte, et je pense qu'il fallait au moins deux ou trois heures pour en voir le bout en ne s'intéressant qu'à l'avancement de la quête principale. En explorant et en s'occupant des quêtes secondaires, y en avait facile pour le double.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> On était pas au courant que Kahn passait rédac chef dis donc


Adjoint.  :Tap:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ben oui c'est ce que je raconte dans le papier, il y en a pour plusieurs heures dans chacune. Enfin, c'est la promesse du studio. Je n'ai pu jouer qu'à la première, qui était très ouverte, et je pense qu'il fallait au moins deux ou trois heures pour en voir le bout en ne s'intéressant qu'à l'avancement de la quête principale. En explorant et en s'occupant des quêtes secondaires, y en avait facile pour le double.


Arf, ça m'apprendra à lire les articles avec les yeux à moitié fermés.
Merci, ça promet  :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Adjoint.


C'est toi qui récupère les projectiles Nerf pour les rendre au chef, donc.

----------


## CptProut

> Putain, si j'avais su que t'allais le défendre comme ça, je lui aurais mis un 4/10.


Damned si je donne mon avis il va descendre a 3/10  ::ninja:: 

Sinon concernant le test de moonlighter de Mr Izual, je suis étonné qu'il n'y ai aucun parallèle avec *recetear* qui du coup répond a beaucoup de défaut évoqué dans le test ( relation avec les client, aménagement de la boutique etc ... )

Du coup c'est voulu ou il s'agit vraiment d'un trou videoludique ?

----------


## Izual

T'es fou toi, j'écoute le thème principal tous les mois. Pour Moonlighter, c'est juste qu'on a pas l'obligation légale de citer tous les jeux du même genre quand on en aborde un nouveau. J'ai trouvé que le concept de Moonlighter était assez compréhensible sans avoir besoin d'invoquer Recettear (qui n'est pas exempt de défauts lui non plus).

----------


## Kahn Lusth

En résumé :

----------


## Zerger

Merde, un recettear-like? Faut que je me depeche de lire ca  ::wub::

----------


## La Marmotta

"_Smoke and Sacrifice, comme Frank Ribéry avant lui, est sauvé par sa beauté_". Putain  ::XD::

----------


## Nono

> Adjoint.


C'est un peu comme Assistant (to the) Regional Manager ?

----------


## Werther

Bonjour ! Je voulais juste (et pour la première fois depuis des années) passer un petit coup de gueule (qui sera sûrement ignoré... mais bon ça me fait du bien).
Alors oui, ça concerne le 383, mais mes numéros font 19000 km pour me parvenir et ont donc toujours un train (avion ?) de retard.
Bref... pourquoi que je suis tout rouge ? Franchement ? Choisir Netsabes pour le test de Tennis World Tour et AO International Tennis ??? Comprenez-moi bien, je l'aime de mon coeur d'amour le Net, mais là il semble clairement détester les jeux de tennis... Sur les trois pages, deux sont utilisées pour nous expliquer en quoi "les jeux de tennis n'ont aucun intérêt" (avec des arguments... bof... qu'un jeu vidéo de sport ne vous donne pas les mêmes sensations qu'en regardant ledit sport à la télévision ou en le pratiquant... il vient pas de découvrir l'eau chaude, et malgré sa petite note, ça s'applique à tous les jeux de sport y compris FIFA & co). Bref, c'est bien beau que Netsabes me prenne pour un con parce que, comme d'autres, j'ai adoré les Top Spin (alors que franchement, d'après ces deux pages, je relève de la psychiatrie) mais j'aimerais savoir ce que ces deux jeux valent. J'en ai eu une vague idée mais pour la première fois depuis des années j'ai du me tourner vers une autre source (GK) pour avoir plus d'infos et faire un choix (celui de pas en faire et de retourner sur d'anciens titres). 
Bref, je vous adore, mais ne faites pas tester des jeux par des gens qui détestent/trouvent absurde ce même type de jeu (gardez le concept pour les figures implosées).

----------


## Netsabes

J’assume pleinement la responsabilité de cet échec et j’en tire les conclusions en me retirant de la vie politique.

----------


## Werther

> J’assume pleinement la responsabilité de cet échec et j’en tire les conclusions en me retirant de la vie politique.


Allez hop : direction l'île de Ré !

----------

